# Ok, lets get to know everyone.



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 4, 2007)

I am a member of only 2 forums other than this one. I've been with these two for several years, and I have a general feeling of the personalities of the members there. But, those boards don't have near the traffic that this board has, so it was easier to get a feel of who everyone is.

So, I'm going to post a few facts about me that I didn't mention in my introduction thread...

1, I am a diehard Miami Dolphins fan. My avatar kind of gives that away, but in naval terms, an upside down flag means "ship in distress"

I think 0-12 counts as ship in distress. 

2, I love the Rocky movies...except for Rocky 5. But, I really think that the latest film 'Rocky Balboa' is the best of all of them.

3, I am a Trekkie, and Star Wars geek...but much more good looking than the common stereotype of fans of those shows/movies. And, I don't own any memorabilia from either.

Ok, lets get this going. Post some things about you, and I'll be happy to answer questions about me.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 4, 2007)

I've not watched any TV in almost 2 years
I've never had a nickname
Twin Town is one of my all time favourite films
I hate football
If I ever meet the actor Steve Martin I will punch him for Bilko
I can't swim unless you count drowning as swimming
If I was to win the lottery I would give the ticket away
Despite my love of animals I have no pets


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

> But, I really think that the latest film 'Rocky Balboa' is the best of all of them.


 
It was pretty good.  Yes, 5 sucked.  But 1 is still by far the best.  My opinion of course.  The whole, 'video game match up that spawned an exibition fight' was very very thin to me.  The movie was still really good though.



> Despite my love of animals I have no pets


 
Wow, me too!


----------



## bace (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm kind of a big deal.
People know me.
I own many leather bound books and my house smells of rich mahogany.
I know Dan Rather
I want to be on you. 
My dog once ate a whole wheel of cheese. 
I wasn't mad I was amazed.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

oh yeah, my turn.

*I am a M*A*S*H fanatic
*I am passionate about the environment, peace, and fair treatment of animals, but I'm not a hippie nor vegitarian.
*I hate discussing religion and politics, except for only with my closest of friends.
*I cant stand it when people fail to research topics they speak about, even in casual conversation.
*I'm not half as jaded as I sound


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2007)

* look


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 4, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> oh yeah, my turn.
> 
> *I am a M*A*S*H fanatic
> *I am passionate about the environment, peace, and fair treatment of animals, but I'm not a hippie nor vegitarian.
> ...



an idiot (i cant even begin to describe to you how dumb he really is) i work with tried to have a conversation with me about global warming (bad idea) and ocean currents (namely the gulf stream) and then tried to tell me that ocean currents were like lake currents. (i told him he was wrong)
he continued on talking about water flowing under ice causing cold currents (im not really sure what he's talking about) but i told him at that latitude, the poles, that the density of the surface water and the density of the subsurface is nearly identical and basically no thermocline exists. and he responded with, i'm not talking about density, im talking about temperature. i wanted to shoot myself in the face. so i nicely explained to him that density and temperature are very closely related and even that they are directly proportional. he still didnt get it and then got angry with me because he said i was making this hard for him.

dont come to me with your bullsh!t and expect to get away with it.  

and for what its worth, i barely know anything about ocean currents, especially the subsurface currents. 

what a tool.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 4, 2007)

now that my rant is over, ill go



-my mom has Alzheimer's and is in early stage 4. when we were shopping on saturday for more clothes for her, my dad told her to find beth. when she got to me, she asked me if i was beth. that was the first time she'd ever done that. 

-i have many friends that i dont actually like. im a sucker for people with good intentions even if i dont like them. its probably a huge downfall.

-i swim for exercise, but since the swim team took over the JCC, i haven't swam in almost 2 months.

-i work a meaningless job, doing meaningless things for people who don't matter. 

-at night, i sleep with a heating pad even if my boyfriend is in the bed, too


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 4, 2007)

current buns are nice


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> an idiot (i cant even begin to describe to you how dumb he really is) i work with tried to have a conversation with me about global warming (bad idea) and ocean currents (namely the gulf stream) and then tried to tell me that ocean currents were like lake currents. (i told him he was wrong)
> he continued on talking about water flowing under ice causing cold currents (im not really sure what he's talking about) but i told him at that latitude, the poles, that the density of the surface water and the density of the subsurface is nearly identical and basically no thermocline exists. and he responded with, i'm not talking about density, im talking about temperature. i wanted to shoot myself in the face. so i nicely explained to him that density and temperature are very closely related and even that they are directly proportional. he still didnt get it and then got angry with me because he said i was making this hard for him.
> 
> dont come to me with your bullsh!t and expect to get away with it.
> ...


 
I cant even begin to waste my time on people like this, it is far to valuable to me. And besides, it's amusing for me to let people say stupid things and make fools of themselves. What saddens me is that 98% of the general public is to stupid to realize the idiocy of the comments of these self proclaimed "experts" who read the photo captions of a 3 page article that someone emailed to them.

Anyways, to put it shortly, I dont correct morons. And I dont consider someone a moron if they dont agree with me. It goes way beyond that. They are so easy to spot that it's frightening sometimes. Who is going to replace the brilliant minds of past generations? It leaves me in a cold sweat.


----------



## JDS (Dec 4, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> an idiot (i cant even begin to describe to you how dumb he really is) i work with tried to have a conversation with me about global warming (bad idea) and ocean currents (namely the gulf stream) and then tried to tell me that ocean currents were like lake currents. (i told him he was wrong) . . .



I don't talk about global warming...way too much misinformation is out there to have any sort of intelligent conversation.  I won't say which side I'm on..that will only create a political debate.   PM me if you really want to know. 


To keep in spirits with the OP, a little about me:

I have strong political/religious/moral views.  I tie them all together because each addresses the other in some form by default.  Again, PM me if you want any details - don't want to start a flame war. 

My hobbies are, of course, photography, but also I like to build things with wood.  I built my own deck on the house, and am working on a small wood shed.  Eventually when I get enough of that green stuff I'll be building a barn/storage building.  Other hobbies are computers, Xbox 360 gaming (Powder81 is my GamerTag if anyone is interested) and model railroading.

My job is pretty cool - I'm in a team of 3 people, and we manage close to 200 servers, both physical and virtual (VMware rocks!) with varying OS's from Windows 2000 up to 2003 R2 and various Linux flavors.  We house applications in my office that are used globally, so we interface with lots of people in lots of countries.

For TV shows, I think I mentioned in another thread that I like all of the CSI's.  NCIS and The Unit are cool, and Numb3rs is a lot of fun to watch.

For movies, pretty much anything action that isn't old & generic.  I like suspense thrillers as well.  Probably my all-time favorite is The Matrix trilogy, but the first was the best.

I guess that's enough about me...nice to 'meet' all of you.


----------



## Double H (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll share, too.

I have two sons, one and four years-of-age
I used to race bicycles, now I just shoot the races.
I was born in Honolulu but haven't been there since I was three.
I played in a band on the stage of CBGBs, NY City.
I was a graphic designer for 10+ years, now I teach Visual Communications at a Vocational High School.
I remember the premiere of MTV.
and I watched Bud Dwyer do himself in live on television


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 4, 2007)

There isn't much about me that most people don't know.

I'm married to Mister Scoops.

I think sweetcorn is EVIL!

I can't stand ignorance but I do find a few ignorant ideas funny.

I laugh at rather innappropriate stuff. 

I think life is genuinely too short for anything - we all make mistakes and shouldn't dwell on a past but get on with a future. 

I own hundreds of books. 

I once met corey feldman and told him he should give up smoking (he said he was off for a cigerett break) then realised he'd just come out of re-hab or something! I predeeded to remove my foot from my mouth.

I adore foreign culture.

I need to get out more. I moved back to the south of england to make some cash to be with my husband who is in america. 

Im still poor. 

Im slightly strange.

OH! Also, I have 1 son and 1 step son, they are both amazing little people! 

I once hit a 13 yr old kid with my car. He broke my windscreen and his elbow.

It wasn't my fault.


----------



## domromer (Dec 4, 2007)

I live in Oregon
I just started going back to the gym
I take photos of houses for real estate companies
I have 2 dogs and 6 chickens
I'm moving back to AZ next summer. I hate the rainy winters up here.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, my name is Alex and I like myself.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Hi, my name is Alex and I like myself.


 
**trys to get terrible image out of head**


----------



## WDodd (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you are a Dolphins fan, I'm pulling for them to win at least one game.

I personally am a Browns, Cavs, Indians, and Buckeyes fan.


----------



## JDS (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh yeah!  I forgot to mention I'm a Colts fan.  Well, only since Peyton Manning went there - he played college ball at Tennessee which I'm always a fan of (Except Fulmer, but they're giving him a contract extension since he made it to the SEC championship).

I just wish the Pats would've lost last night.


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

WDodd said:


> Sorry to hear that you are a Dolphins fan, I'm pulling for them to win at least one game.


 
Not me, I want them to be the only team to have 2 perfect seasons... 1 with all wins, one with all losses.  This would be a record that would surely stand until the end of time.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 4, 2007)

im going to keep adding things about me as they come to mind. not routine things though. that'd be boring.

-at every job ive had, ive been sexually harassed by at least two people. that includes the job im at now.


----------



## ferny (Dec 4, 2007)

- I drove my tractor through your haystack last night 

- I threw me pitchfork at your dog to keep quiet

- I got twenty acres

- I got a brand new combine harvester

- I won't be giving you the key


----------



## Becky (Dec 4, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I've never had a nickname



Thats what you think


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 4, 2007)

ferny said:


> - I drove my tractor through your haystack last night
> 
> - I threw me pitchfork at your dog to keep quiet
> 
> ...



so it was you was it!!??  right im phoning the cops!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

When you using the toaster I always check to make sure the electrical cord is not under it

after I set my alarm clock at night, I have to get up several times to recheck it. (the AM and PM of the alarm time, to make sure the channel is tuned in loud and clear, if I have the switch set to alarm etc etc)


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 4, 2007)

Becky said:


> Thats what you think



shut up butt kicker :greenpbl:


----------



## Dominic (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll give it a go...

I'm new to the forum and probably here for the same reasons everyone else is: sharing photos, information, ideas and experiences. I recently purchased my first D-SLR after quite a few years of film. 

I went to college for graphic design and photojournalism but decided that life wasn't for me in 2001. I am now a hobbyist.

I played guitar and sang backing vocals in a local band until my wife and I bought our first house - priorities changed to raking leaves and mowing on weekends.

I read a great deal of books, but generally only like about 30% of them by the end. 

I want to start delving into more macro and product (advertising/still life) photography so anyone with advice is more than welcome tp toss it my way.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 4, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> * look




That's cheating!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 4, 2007)

Dominic said:


> decided that life wasn't for me in 2001


 
Life isn't for you? Are you undead or something?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 4, 2007)

1) I've been married for 34 years.... to the same super lady.
2) We have 3 grown kids, and 5 grandchildren.
3) I was born in Kentucky, raised in south Florida and have lived in the same home in Indiana for 28 years.
4) We keep a couple dozen big parrots as pets, and have a few small dogs. At one time when we were raising parrots, we had over 400.
5)The year I moved up from Florida, the Dolphins were 16-0. That's how I choose to remember them. Now we have the Bengals (AKA Bungles) and Colts close. Now I'm bored with football. 
6) Been a Nikon shooter since age 14, still have that first, new Photomic FTn.
7)First camera was an Argus C-3 Brick, age 10.
8) I am the recipient of 2 kidney transplants. The first was in April 1992. The donor was a deceased 6 Y.O. young man from Washington state. The second donor was our son, last year in November.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2007)

jstuedle said:


> That's cheating!


 
*look*

*CHEATING??? :scratch: *Not really - or is it? Do you know how long it took me to think up that dinner???    Why repeat all that?

But I might add that I have been to 3 TPF Meet-Ups already. Two in England and one in USA.

And I might add that I am planning to organise a big (one-week-long) TPF Meet-up right here, where I live (yeah, I know, big news to most here ). 

And I might add that I want MANY, MANY, MANY TPFers to come!

And I might add that after only one bottle of beer (nearly finished, 0,5L of "Radeberger") I am fairly tipsy. Just that one bottle (neatly poured into an original "Radeberger"-glass, mind you!!!)

Tomorrow morning I'll even have a HEADACHE from this... Cheers all!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 4, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> Alex_B said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, my name is Alex and I like myself.
> ...



What is wrong with my statement ? :mrgreen: This is all you actually need to know about me!


----------



## hawkeye (Dec 4, 2007)

All I'm saying is that after hearing about:



> "Rechts- oder Linksträger"


 
And now about how much you "like" yourself... my mind is easily steared towards the gutter


----------



## Becky (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm going to be an architect; or at least thats the plan.

I firmly believe I could sit down and watch every episode of the Sopranos and not even get up to pee, its that good.

I have a full motorcycle license, I will ride again someday! Possibly the most fun ever.

I once kicked LostProphets ass in a train station. Owned.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 4, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> ... my mind is easily steared towards the gutter



I think we have to readjust your mind a bit :mrgreen:


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 4, 2007)

Becky said:


> I once kicked LostProphets ass in a train station. Owned.


 
Ouch... would it  be too rude to ask for details?


----------



## ToddB (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I'll have a go at this.

I am getting back into photography after many years of point and shoot numbness.

I am a licensed pilot with about 250 hours in the log book (I haven't flown in many years though  ) 

I race a 92 Mazda Miata in Autocross competition, my wife co-drives the car too.  We also own a 2002 Mustang GT, a 1998 Subaru Impreza Outback Sport (the rallycross car) and a 2004 Toyota Sienna minivan.  Yes, 4 cars for 2 drivers.  There's nothing wrong with that, is there?

My Mom is in desperate need of a kidney, but due to antigens in her blood, she can't accept a cadaver kidney.  My brother, sisters and I have all been tested to no avail.  

My wonderful wife of 10.5 years (we've been together since New Year's Eve 1990!!) an my beautiful daughters (8 and 5 years old) are my life.  I can't imagine life without them.


----------



## stubbsk (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm a photography student but I don't like education. My plan is to study photography at University next year for four years, I may even do a post grad course. I hate being taught by another though.

I like trying to be a better person.

I want to travel and maybe one day go to Mars (Don't laugh).

I've always been fascinated by colour and sight, I feel like the only person who ever looks up.

I suffer from MDD which I naughtily use to excuse my misbehaviour. Medication however stunts my creativity so I've gone cold turkey for the time being which has given me really vivid dreams. Last night my grandfather who I'm not even sure is even alive sent me a gift of a bed canopy, it was black, heavy and plastic and on wheels, it was completely pointless.

I'm 18 which means I can legally smoke and drink in England.

My Mum will be living in Gran Canaria as of next week.

My dad should be getting a new front tooth for Christmas.

My sister is pregnant and will be getting married before the birth, she probably weighed at least 18 stone before the pregnancy so she's a little worried about her dress, she's lovely.

My best friend is a girl, she's taller then me and has bigger feet. She's a Hindu and has family everywhere on the planet who she can just drop in on, it bugs me. I haven't seen her in a while.

I joined this forum for inspiration, things are better now then they were last week.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm Jeremy, I'm 16 and schizophrenic. I make mistakes all the time, and rarely learn from them. I try and be a badass, but I'm just a wimp. I pick fights I don't finish. I have a girlfriend that is out of my league and I'm amazed she puts up with my **** and stays with me. She's on the phone with a guy that is ripped. I have man boobs and I hate it. I write poetry that sucks. I'm not sure if I'm straight.


----------



## stubbsk (Dec 5, 2007)

Try thinking of why she's with you not why she shouldn't be with you.


----------



## ferny (Dec 5, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> so it was you was it!!??  right im phoning the cops!



Your haystack clearly not not meet with health and safety guidlines. I will be sueing you for harm done to my badger.


----------



## JayBey (Dec 5, 2007)

I use "fish" as a cursing word.
I'm Norwegian (no, the polarbears doesn't walk in the street and trolls doesn't smile and have long noses)
This is the only english-speaking forum I'm registred on.
I don't like dogs.
I feel that the people who works in the photo-stores are arrogant
I don't like when people says "yes" when I try to explain something for them when I'm not done with the sentence.

You are a fish.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 5, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I'm Jeremy, I'm 16 and schizophrenic. I make mistakes all the time, and rarely learn from them. I try and be a badass, but I'm just a wimp. I pick fights I don't finish. I have a girlfriend that is out of my league and I'm amazed she puts up with my **** and stays with me. She's on the phone with a guy that is ripped. I have man boobs and I hate it. I write poetry that sucks. I'm not sure if I'm straight.


this is, without a doubt, one of the most interesting posts ive ever read and i dont know why.


----------



## Photovision (Dec 7, 2007)

I am old enough to know better but still too young to care.(I wish)
  I am a legend in my own mind.
Sometimes I repeat myself.
Sometimes I repeat myself.
I have never had a broken bone.
I have had a broken heart.
I love the quiet and solitude of walking in a snowstorm.
I am an underachiever.
I hate to type!!!!
Long ago, back in high school ,I always made sure to be nice to the less popular kids.
I love the combination of dark hair and blue eyes.
I have bedroom blue eyes and I am not afraid to use them.
I do not have dark hair.


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 7, 2007)

I can trace my lineage back to a traveler on the Mayflower (along with 20 million other Americans/Canadians but... shhhhh)

I have visited 23 countries and by next May I should be at 25

I almost always go up stairs by twos

I have never broken or fractured a bone (too whimpy to go out there and do anything risky apparently)

I adore reading. I am a horrible writer.

I learnt Morse code when I was 4(ish). Can't recall any of it now though. (That was under threat that if my father was climbing and got stuck in an avalanche he could communicate back for help... that's right... it makes no sense to me either. However, it is ironic...)

That's all for now folks



ToddB said:


> My Mom is in desperate need of a kidney, but due to antigens in her blood, she can't accept a cadaver kidney.  My brother, sisters and I have all been tested to no avail.



Whoah, I just wrote with three other people a 2000+ word paper on highly sensitized women in need of kidney transplants, best of luck to her!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 7, 2007)

Im a freak...always have been and always will be. 
Been here 5 years,and have not learned anything, according to all the know is alls here, my photos suck. 
My dog is my best friend. 
I enjoy strolling cemeteries, 
I love the outdoors, and being alone
...and Im hungry.


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 8, 2007)

I have broken my left ankle, left wrist, have carpal tunnel in the right wrist
I LOVE Hot Wings, and am cooking some right now. (I'd be happy to post a pic when I'm done...maybe)
I love my buddy-weiser too.
I hate selling Canon cameras because Canon offers no commission for their products.


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm up at 3am because the dogs needed to go to the toilet. It's very cold. I'm very cold. I do not like it.


----------



## craig (Dec 8, 2007)

I am 40 years old and life only gets better.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Photography has been my life since age 11.
I Love America, but I hate it's government.
My goal at this moment in time is to spin fire on the Pyro Stage at Burning Man 2008.
I am an amazing skier.
Very involved in community theater. 
The spirits of all the amazing people I lost are very much with me.
I live for Breaks and Drum & Bass music.


----------



## ferny (Dec 8, 2007)

I am still cold.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 9, 2007)

my name is shawn

im italian but everyone thinks i look spanish

i watch house alot

i been traing jeet kune do and bjj for 11yrs

i have my own business  repairing and upgrading computers and maintaining networks for larger companys 

im 20yrs old

i love america but is government sucks and is as corrupt as they come.


----------



## ferny (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not any warmer.


----------



## Lisa B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm in need of inspiration!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 9, 2007)

I am hungry


----------



## ferny (Dec 9, 2007)

Lisa B said:


> I'm in need of inspiration!



How's this?


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 9, 2007)

RyMo said:


> I just twisted up a J, brb
> 
> :hail:



lol. right is tight!


----------



## jols (Dec 9, 2007)

I LOVE PHOTOGRAPHY.

i have a cool son and great family and friends

i find it funny when people say they dont watch the television like they are superior to me.

i dislike when people say they hate something. HATE is a very strong word.

i love k.f.c

i love counting crows and hootie and the blowfish.

i think americans think they are superior to anybody else.

i love fueteventura

i love my laptop and cameras


mmmmmmmm i also like a good roast beef and yorkshire pudding


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 9, 2007)

I've just read this entire thread in one sitting.

I'm fascinated by classical Roman history and am gradually broadening that into the classical Greek arena too.

I left school with 7 O levels, but never completed A levels or went to university. I did though do 9 years in the Royal Air Force and was an Air Communications Technican working mainly on Wessex MkII and Nimrod MR2 variants. I've since acquired a Diploma in Management Studies through the Open University Business School and am also a qualified PRINCE 2 Practitioner.

My Mum and Dad are both still alive, as are both my Grandmothers who are both in their 90's. I have two sisters, one brother, two nieces and a nephew on my side of the family.

I'm married for the second time, have a home in North-West England, although for any 9 months of a given year I live and work in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.

I guess I suffer from CHD and was fitted with a stent about 18 months ago - probably as the result of poor diet, lack of exercise and stress at work. There seems to be a certain irony that I didn't manage to break anything until earlier this year playing 5 a side football to keep fit.

I support Stoke City FC and watched their 0-0 draw against Watford earlier this evening on telly.

I've been to Bahrain more often that the sum total of visits I've made to countries in Europe.

I'm allergic to cats and dogs (the latter far more so) and probably other animals too, but don't feel the need to confirm this. I'm also seriously allergic to Brazil nuts, but no others.

I've not ridden a motorcycle since I sold my GPz 750 in 1983 - I still miss that.

Other aspects may occur to me later



















Ah yes! I have a lousy memory and I still haven't done the trivia for the day...


----------



## skieur (Dec 9, 2007)

Well to start with the obvious ones:

1. I ski and speak Canadian French, as well as German and English.

2. I have had several careers and done several jobs: beach manager, insurance underwriter, photographer, elementary school teacher, high school teacher, and university prof, television producer and director, script writer and editor; multi-media consultant and presenter; photojournalist, writer and editor; multi media centre manager, etc. 
I have probably forgotten a few.

3. Aside from one or two here, I probably started colour photography 
    before you were born.

4. I broke my foot from having a large television tripod land on it and I 
   survived cancer and chemotherapy and kept my hair in the process.

5. I am currently managing rehabilitation, medical, legal and other issues
    for my son, who I am also supervising.

skieur


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 9, 2007)

hawkeye said:


> It was pretty good. Yes, 5 sucked. But 1 is still by far the best. My opinion of course. The whole, 'video game match up that spawned an exibition fight' was very very thin to me. The movie was still really good though.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, me too!


 

I missed this earlier. It wasn't the video match. It was Dixon's manager and promoter who capitalized on the video match.


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 9, 2007)

I attend the same university that both Glenn Miller and Robert Redford dropped out of.

When I go, I park in the free parking lot, but then buy a coffee and end up spending 2 dollars more than I would if I parked in the pay parking area.

I am back at school after taking a self imposed 10 year sabbatical.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 9, 2007)

Becky said:


> Thats what you think



me thinks you need to expand on this


----------



## Becky (Dec 9, 2007)

I would but you might cry and not lend me your cable release again...


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2007)

Bit cold today.


----------



## skieur (Dec 10, 2007)

ferny said:


> Bit cold today.


 
It's supposed to be cold.  This looks like it is going to be a great winter. 
Cold and snowy.  Just the way I like it. :hail:

skieur


----------



## abraxas (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm 54.

One half of 108.

One fourth of 216.

One eighth of 432.

One sixteenth of 864.

One thirtysecond pf 1728,

and one sixtyfourth of 3456. ...

This is all pointless because even if I did live forever, I will never see the universe suck back into itself, 'cause it won't. From what I'm told it will probably deteriorate into low-energy light particles.

And math was easier when I was 50.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 10, 2007)

Reading this thread, I just realized I'm about to turn 40 (in two years)... and it sounds like a lot.

I have a wonderful 1.5 y/o son... I'm in "talks" with my wife about a 2nd child.

If we decide to go for another  child, I'd like it to be another boy.

I haven't broken any bones, although at a point it seemed like I was trying. I've given up on night mountain biking.


----------



## craig (Dec 10, 2007)

skieur said:


> It's supposed to be cold.  This looks like it is going to be a great winter.
> Cold and snowy.  Just the way I like it. :hail:
> 
> skieur



Think Sno!!!!! JHMR already has 116" total snow fall and 43" base. Get some!

Love & Bass


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 10, 2007)

Figured I'd join in on the fun.

I'm Kristina. I'm 27. I'm married.
I hate the media even though I am a reporter.
I'm kind of shy and my job really doesn't suit me because of it, though I do enjoy writing. 
My dream job would be working for a music magazine (photographer, of course).
I like music way too much. I've traveled to many different cities to see shows.
I have 5 tattoos and 8 piercings.
I've had a bad year.
I am afraid to fly.
I love Pittsburgh Penguins hockey. Heck, I love hockey in general. I look forward to registering for skating lessons again so I can attempt to play women's ice hockey.
I love make-up, shoes, polka dots, leopard print and other girly things, but I think I'm a tomboy at heart having grown up with 2 brothers and 0 sisters. All of my cousins are boys as well.
I dislike people that enjoy tooting their own horns.
My pit bull is the sweetest dog ever and I hate that the breed gets a bad rep.
I am a sucker for the Lifetime Movie Network :blushing:

I'm sure I will think of more.


----------



## curtiswheat (Dec 10, 2007)

1. I'm 37. and married 10 years.
2. I have 4 Children    2 girls 2 boys
3. Avid SCUBA diver
4. Art Director (Packaging Company)
5. Photography is a passion that I can't seem to get enough of.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 12, 2007)

My life would make for a wonderful dark comedy. I'm writing it.


----------



## ferny (Dec 12, 2007)

Cold.


----------

